# How to turn on Samsung Link predictive text?



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello everyone, i have this phone but I can't turn on the predictive text or T9 texting option. Does this phone even have it? I went over the manual for it and it has no mention of predictive texting. Its hard to believe such a phone would not have T9 texting since older phones have had that technology. Please help.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

have u ever used this phone urself? I have been thru every menu screen possible in the phone and i cant find anything that says predictive text or t9 text. or even spell.


----------

